# 400 horses taken into care-Wales



## FairyLights (20 November 2013)

http://www.redwings.org.uk/news-glamorgan13.php


----------



## eahotson (20 November 2013)

Well done to all concerned but this is just the start.


----------



## FairyLights (20 November 2013)

Indeed.


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 November 2013)

Shivers ran down my spine as I read this. As others say, this is just the start. There are simply not enough resources available to cope with all the horses in such desperate need.


----------



## Clodagh (20 November 2013)

They should all be PTS in situ I'm afraid. This is like sticking a finger in the dyke.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (20 November 2013)

who's horses are they?


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (20 November 2013)

Clodagh said:



			They should all be PTS in situ I'm afraid. This is like sticking a finger in the dyke.
		
Click to expand...

Couldnt Agree more their are far too many Old Infirm neglected horses in the Country.


----------



## Alec Swan (20 November 2013)

Bear in mind everyone,  that the long range weather forecast for this winter is one on a par with 1946,  which history relates as being dire.  As Clodagh,  better to bring it to an end now,  than wait until starvation,  neglect and death claim them.

Alec.


----------



## Cortez (20 November 2013)

That is so sad. Tip of the iceberg, 'though............


----------



## TrasaM (20 November 2013)

Anyone remember the threads about the dead foals dumped in this area? I think it was about a year ago and turned a bit ugly. I'm assuming that this must have been the source of the bodies. If so it's taken a very long time to act on it. 
At least some of them are suffering no more.


----------



## gingerarab (20 November 2013)

Its reading things like this this that make you wonder if they are "better off" going into the meat trade rather than suffering a prolonged horrible death ???  The answer of course is to stop breeding all these unwanted undervalued animals but that will take years and years .  a very sad situation


----------



## ExmoorHunter (20 November 2013)

We already know what a horrible situation we are in with thousands of horses being neglected.  The rescues cannot cope and a cull is needed.  A decision urgently needs to be made to give guidelines as to when and how to cull.  Anyone who has responsibility for animals should understand that it is necessary and where to get that service.  In this area it is inexpensive when compared to vet's fees, humane and a viable solution.

I believe that it is the responsibility of the owner to consider this option.  There are too many unwanted animals to attempt to pass on anything old, needing regular treatment or with behaviour issues.  I prefer to pts at home rather than have a risk of any animal suffering abuse or neglect.  It is a very hard decision when you love them so much but the choices are limited.

Other owners will not choose to do things this way but the rescues should offer that service for them at minimal cost. Of course this will affect their income.  Personally, I would be happier to give to a charity who were responsibly culling rather than trying to save anything and everything with all the costs that involves.  

I would prefer to give £100 to pts rather than a contribution to save something else.  Hard, I know, but that's where we are at the moment.


----------



## Echo Bravo (20 November 2013)

Gingerarab, pray tell us how to stop people from breeding horses/ponies and children.


----------



## ExmoorHunter (20 November 2013)

EB I would like to know too.


----------



## competitiondiva (20 November 2013)

Horsesforever1 said:



http://www.redwings.org.uk/news-glamorgan13.php

Click to expand...

completely agree with all above 300 removed, 19 of them into redwings care, who's paying for the rest??? that's one hell of a bill....   

I was talking to my other half tonight about the current situation and the law needs an immediate change that any unidentified equine is seized/pts'd  this is where to start the cull.  Afterall it's law that all horses are identified. But currently unlike cattle or sheep an unidentified equine cannot be removed......


----------



## MiniMilton (20 November 2013)

As much as it pains me to say it, yes a cull is needed. 
Rehoming 30 horses is a mammoth task, rehoming 300 must be impossible


----------



## MadBlackLab (20 November 2013)

minimilton said:



			As much as it pains me to say it, yes a cull is needed. 
Rehoming 30 horses is a mammoth task, rehoming 300 must be impossible
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this.  Something needs to be done


----------



## SusieT (20 November 2013)

If redwings/etc. is able to raise the funds to support eh horses I have no problem-they are a charity set up to help these horses /other horses so it is up to them not us to decide that they can or cannot help.


----------



## MiniMilton (20 November 2013)

SusieT said:



			If redwings/etc. is able to raise the funds to support eh horses I have no problem-they are a charity set up to help these horses /other horses so it is up to them not us to decide that they can or cannot help.
		
Click to expand...

But they only took 19, what about the other 281?


----------



## MadBlackLab (20 November 2013)

SusieT said:



			If redwings/etc. is able to raise the funds to support eh horses I have no problem-they are a charity set up to help these horses /other horses so it is up to them not us to decide that they can or cannot help.
		
Click to expand...

But as a charity they rely on donations which we all here of rescue centre's struggling to raise these funds


----------



## SusieT (20 November 2013)

Would we give if we didn't hear that they were struggling to raise funds? I don't understand why you think that it is a reason to just pts any horses you (not knowing the charity capacity) think are too many to manage? I would imagine other charities have taken the 281-note that they put down 100 in poor shape so probably the more difficult to rehab ones. Plenty are probably scraggy youngsters or broodmares that don't deserve a death sentence unless nobody can look after them-the charities will stop taking them when full ( the big charities-one would hope they will ensure they only go to reputable places)


----------



## Zero00000 (20 November 2013)

SusieT said:



			Would we give if we didn't hear that they were struggling to raise funds? I don't understand why you think that it is a reason to just pts any horses you (not knowing the charity capacity) think are too many to manage? I would imagine other charities have taken the 281-note that they put down 100 in poor shape so probably the more difficult to rehab ones. Plenty are probably scraggy youngsters or broodmares that don't deserve a death sentence unless nobody can look after them-the charities will stop taking them when full ( the big charities-one would hope they will ensure they only go to reputable places)
		
Click to expand...

True, but where does it stop? 
There is an urgent need for something to be done, the situation is getting worse, 'save this one save that one' 'breed this one' sometimes, cruel to be kind, is the way forward


----------



## competitiondiva (20 November 2013)

SusieT said:



			Would we give if we didn't hear that they were struggling to raise funds? I don't understand why you think that it is a reason to just pts any horses you (not knowing the charity capacity) think are too many to manage? I would imagine other charities have taken the 281-note that they put down 100 in poor shape so probably the more difficult to rehab ones. Plenty are probably scraggy youngsters or broodmares that don't deserve a death sentence unless nobody can look after them-the charities will stop taking them when full ( the big charities-one would hope they will ensure they only go to reputable places)
		
Click to expand...

with 300 I doubt uk wise there are that many spaces in centres!   If you look at the RSPCA site in 2012 they took over 700 equines in, there are 281 here alone in one fail swoop! 50 were removed here http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-west-wales-25006452 costing the society £300,000 to board until the case was heard :O


----------



## MadBlackLab (20 November 2013)

Zero00000 said:



			True, but where does it stop? 
There is an urgent need for something to be done, the situation is getting worse, 'save this one save that one' 'breed this one' sometimes, cruel to be kind, is the way forward
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this


----------



## eahotson (21 November 2013)

Echo Bravo said:



			Gingerarab, pray tell us how to stop people from breeding horses/ponies and children.
		
Click to expand...

You can't legislate against human stupidity unfortunately.


----------



## eahotson (21 November 2013)

The ones in poor shape were put down on vetinary advice as the only humane thing to do.They were in so bad a state.


----------



## Fools Motto (21 November 2013)

Sad situation for all involved. Sadly, I too agree with a cull. Too many horses in need, and that is partly due to ever increasing costs, that owners can't/won't geld their stallions and colts, and assume that if there is either land 'free' or they have an acre or two, another one to add to their collection won't hurt.


----------



## canteron (21 November 2013)

The long term solution is to make breeding less attractive and prestigeous.

There is a significant minority of the population who think that it gives them status to breed horses (and other animals).  A lot has been done to work on this, but much more work needs to be done.

If there was a charity who decided to be very single minded in this, then I would definitely support them. Maybe BHS or WHW should have a separate joint arm very focussed on this that we could all support.

As if you buy a puppy you can theoretically check out the vet hip/eye scores, maybe a similar genetic/conformation based scheme should be introduced for horses so we try and make low level breeding more unacceptable.

You would obviously have to take on the Vets (who make a lot of money out of breeding whatever the horse) which is why, I guess, an established charity would have to do it.

(PS  I am happy to contribute to charities who take rescue horses on, but one who really tried to address the root cause would have my ongoing support).


----------



## competitiondiva (21 November 2013)

canteron said:



			The long term solution is to make breeding less attractive and prestigeous.

There is a significant minority of the population who think that it gives them status to breed horses (and other animals).  A lot has been done to work on this, but much more work needs to be done.

If there was a charity who decided to be very single minded in this, then I would definitely support them. Maybe BHS or WHW should have a separate joint arm very focussed on this that we could all support.

As if you buy a puppy you can theoretically check out the vet hip/eye scores, maybe a similar genetic/conformation based scheme should be introduced for horses so we try and make low level breeding more unacceptable.

You would obviously have to take on the Vets (who make a lot of money out of breeding whatever the horse) which is why, I guess, an established charity would have to do it.

(PS  I am happy to contribute to charities who take rescue horses on, but one who really tried to address the root cause would have my ongoing support).
		
Click to expand...

I believe all the equine charities are signed up to the National Equine Welfare Council which is trying to sort the root cause here: http://www.newc.co.uk/


----------



## Adopter (21 November 2013)

There will only be real improvement in the situation if charities and local authorities get some powers to manage the situation, current legislation is not enough.

If Everyone interested in the Welfare's of horses and ponies contacts their MP this week and asks for their support, and asks that they go to the debate and speak up for a better way on Tuesday we will be helping the equine charities in their campaign to Change things.

http://campaign.publicaffairsbriefi...aspx?cid=defb0b88-91af-4aab-a047-f6aff6db6c97


----------



## fatpiggy (21 November 2013)

canteron said:



			The long term solution is to make breeding less attractive and prestigeous.

There is a significant minority of the population who think that it gives them status to breed horses (and other animals).  A lot has been done to work on this, but much more work needs to be done.

Yes, we have them puppy farming in my area. One lot were prosecuted for cruelty a second time just recently.  Note that 90% of these poor quality animals are coloured cob types and who it is that favours breeding them???  Its all about earning a quick buck and never mind anything else.  This is a long way from someone unable to cope financially or whatever dumping their horse on a bit of waste land and leaving it to take its chances (which is still deplorable BTW).
		
Click to expand...


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 November 2013)

'If' regulations were actually applied - for current rules regarding passporting & chipping - then anything under the age of 10 not having both of these could be seized & destroyed.

DEFRA, apply the rules please! 
And 'if' doing so, make a large capital sum available for the disposal of non-regulated equines.


----------



## FairyLights (21 November 2013)

Whats very annoying about all this is that irresponsible people are breeding them and responsible members of the public are being asked to donate money or take on a horse to help save them. Ultimately its the breeders /owners who should penalised, not every one else asked to help out.
If non of the charites took them in, but left it to the local authorities to sort out, ie PTS any and all fly grazed horses and chase up owners for payment then the situation would soon stop. Microchipping needs to be enforced. 
The charities arnt helping the situation by rehoming, its just taking away the problem from the breeder/owner who gets away with it.


----------



## YorksG (21 November 2013)

If a landowner becomes responsible for an animal left on their property (i.e. liable for any damage done by fly grazed animals, responsible for their welfare) then surely if animals are left on council owned land, the council can arrange for those animals to be humanely destroyed? This would be one step towards solving some of the problem in the short term. The longer term problem of over breeding will take considerably more effort and thought.


----------



## Cortez (21 November 2013)

In Spain all animals seized in neglect cases are routinely destroyed. I used to think that was harsh but now agree that it is a rational solution. At least, at last, there is some movement towards actually doing something about the situation which has been brewing for a decade if not longer.


----------



## Adopter (21 November 2013)

YorksG said:



			If a landowner becomes responsible for an animal left on their property (i.e. liable for any damage done by fly grazed animals, responsible for their welfare) then surely if animals are left on council owned land, the council can arrange for those animals to be humanely destroyed? This would be one step towards solving some of the problem in the short term. The longer term problem of over breeding will take considerably more effort and thought.
		
Click to expand...




Cortez said:



			In Spain all animals seized in neglect cases are routinely destroyed. I used to think that was harsh but now agree that it is a rational solution. At least, at last, there is some movement towards actually doing something about the situation which has been brewing for a decade if not longer.
		
Click to expand...

Well the equine charities banding together with one voice is having more effect, Princess Anne bought it into the news with her suggestion of debate about eating horsemeat, so if enough people email their MPs this week end the debate on Tuesday might be the start of a long journey to improve welfare and elimate flygrazing.


Sadly I agree, over breeding and flygrazing are so bad now ethunasia is the kindest option for some of the abandoned animals.  Even so the thought that 100 animals had to be pts because of neglect by one person is sickning, thank goodness there are people prepared to make such hard decisions.


----------



## gingerarab (21 November 2013)

Echo Bravo said:



			Gingerarab, pray tell us how to stop people from breeding horses/ponies and children.
		
Click to expand...

Echo Bravo, if I knew the answer to this question I would probably be in politics sorting out a lot of the countries problems - unfortunately I dont !


----------

